# property in Western Kentucky



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

A friend of mine has several properties in Hopkins, Henderson county for sale some have as few as 1 acre to many parcel acres for sale. Some have new homes with acres for sale. If interested pm me and I will pass on his phone #
thanks for your attention


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Do you have any more info? I PM'd you.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

kygreendream said:


> A friend of mine has several properties in Hopkins, Henderson county for sale some have as few as 1 acre to many parcel acres for sale. Some have new homes with acres for sale. If interested pm me and I will pass on his phone #
> thanks for your attention


Would your friend happen to own any property in Uniion County? That is where my heart is - born there lo those many years ago I long to return. Few acres, etc.


----------

